# my 750 brute vs 800 can am



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

the local fair had mud drags last night 
i raced the money class ended up gettin beat by 2 brutes. both haven big bore kits. I ended up with 3rd place. heres the vid of me racing the can am 

[ame="http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii305/southernillinoiatv/?action=view&current=muddrags080.flv"]







[/ame]


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

brute force FTW!!!


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

[ame=http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii305/southernillinoiatv/?action=view&current=muddrags081.flv]







[/ame]


heres my stock 750 vs a 750 with a lil bit of work lol this is one of the brutes with the big bore kit..


i also raced a 700 grizz in beat him on the rear wheelies. but dad didnt get that one on vid.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You hung in there pretty good in the last video.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ya it was a close race. id say a wheeler length... not to bad tho for a stock wheeler lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like it was getting down with it, congrats!!!


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah. Hang onto that thought.

:haha::haha:






Just sayin'


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

lol.


----------



## goodtimes750 (Aug 12, 2009)

good vids


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

harmonsbrute said:


> ya it was a close race. id say a wheeler length... not to bad tho for a stock wheeler lol


 
is the spring the only thing you need to pull wheelies like that?

also it looked like that second guy may have jumped the gun a little bit


----------

